# Show Chickens



## Millie324 (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi, I show chickens in my local fair. I am new to this. I bought some show chickens today. What should I do I have a coop but, should I put my show ones with the others?? Should I wait a week or two? The chickens that are in the coop are also show chickens too.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

depending when your show starts. before the show you will want your chickens that will be in the show washed and groomed. so just before the show take them from the pen and prepare them. you want them fresh for the show. there is no reason they can't go into the coop or run with the other chickens unless you are doing a quarantine for health reasons. i too have "show" chickens, all are show quality however I'm likely only showing one due to being the closest to the standard of perfection. she is with my other chickens until its time for the show. just before the show she is groomed and ready to go. if its the night before the show keep her inside to stay clean and you will still have to freshen her up before the show. other than that time she should be with the flock. of course unless you are doing a health quarantine. otherwise she should be part of the flock until just before the show. Hope this is helpful. you will however want to keep the roosters away from her if you have any because the crest is the first thing the rooster will ruin. especially if your showing silkies! crest is always first to go in frequent matings. Hope this is helpful to you. i wish you the best!


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

also, if you are doing a quarantine then wait aprox 10 days to 2 weeks before introduction. quarantine is always a safe practice when buying a new chicken to ensure its healthy before its mingled into the flock.


----------



## Millie324 (Mar 2, 2013)

Thank you so much


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

your welcome!


----------

